# New Guy



## levi sherman (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey,

my names Levi Sherman.  I am interested in moths, butterflies, and phasmids.  I just recently started rearing praying mantises.


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome! Looking forward to learning more about your collection!


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 2, 2017)

Cool, welcome


----------



## Tehshlendo (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey there! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Serle (Feb 2, 2017)

Levi   Hello , from the North ... S


----------



## TylerHoorn (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 2, 2017)

Heyas and welcome.


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello Levi and welcome to the forum






What species of mantises do you have?


----------



## levi sherman (Feb 4, 2017)

As of right now I only rear *Tenodera sinensis, * *Stagmomantis carolina * and  *Iris oratoria*


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 4, 2017)

Levi how are the iris oratoria doing for you?


----------



## levi sherman (Feb 4, 2017)

They haven't hatched yet.  Hopefully they will hatch next week.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 6, 2017)

levi sherman said:


> As of right now I only rear *Tenodera sinensis, * *Stagmomantis carolina * and  *Iris oratoria*


Nice, locally found mantids (rather native or naturalized species) are great for many reasons on their own.  I have yet to keep the Iris oratoria, but the other two I have much experience with and they have some great traits. The Tenodera is one of my favorites anymore due to their personalities, activity, easiness to tame, and ease of care.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome you have all the neat hard to raise mantis!


----------



## spotsy99 (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Please post pics. We love to look at others' pets.


----------



## charzard (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello Levi and welcome!


----------

